# Least favorite pen



## arjudy (Oct 6, 2005)

What is your least favorite pen to turn?


----------



## PenWorks (Oct 6, 2005)

Hhhmmmm, I am glad somebody agreed with me [8D]


----------



## rtjw (Oct 6, 2005)

HMM, too many answers to choose from. But surely cant see anyone voting on the baron or gent.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Oct 6, 2005)

None of the above.  My vote goes to the 24k RB/FP.


----------



## woodscavenger (Oct 6, 2005)

Polaris!  I think it's stubby and ugly!


----------



## BogBean (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by woodscavenger_
> <br />Polaris!  I think it's stubby and ugly!



They may be but they sell very good in satin nickle or black using a yellow corn cob...


----------



## BogBean (Oct 7, 2005)

I think the new Sierra is ugly...


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 7, 2005)

I HATE the CSUSA Americana! I've turned three and no matter how meticulous I am I have fit problems (usually at the CB). I have no problems with tenons and do large numbers of 8mm Designers/Euros with not trouble. I also don't care much for the Olympia for much the same reason.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Oct 7, 2005)

Any style that requires me to buy a new odd-ball drill size. []


----------



## Randy_ (Oct 7, 2005)

Not on your list; but I would vote for the Polaris/Patriot.  Looks like a banana that lost its curl!!!  That is one butt ugly pen, IMO!!

But that is one of the things that makes pen crafting so cool!!  Your monster is my beauty and visa versa.  I saw a guy making pens out of stabilized cow patties....and they were selling like crazy....whose to know?????[][?][?][]


----------



## Bob A (Oct 8, 2005)

I picked the Gent, but not because I don't like it.  I picked it because of the extra precautions I have to take when drilling because I usually don't have the perfect sized blank. I have blown out a few nice blanks drilling for Gents. Then add the extra steps for squaring the ends. 

The Gent though is one of my favs when finished.


----------

